# A little bit of history



## expatgirl (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, GB!!

I really would be interested in knowing how this site got started------after being on this forum for a few months it's obvious that there are some real tight  social networks out there and it would be interesting to know how you all got started.  I mean there are posters with 1000+postings  I don't think that there are any other cooking forums out there at the present that are as active and as well-managed as this one.  And furthermore how did you, MG, and others get to be site administrators and how long have you been doing it?? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi there!. Holy macaroni, it says that I have 4,076 posts! What a blabber mouth! I joined in 7-05-2004. All the old timers know I'm not really into cooking but I'm really into eating. I first came on with a question about my George Forman Grill, and the members here were so warm and nice, I decided to stay. I've learned  alot from my fellow DCers and I now have a pretty good collection of recipes and wonderful friends. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2006)

A lot of us came to DC from the Food Network forums when they closed down almost two years ago.  As a result, we have known each other for several years.

The same thing is happening here now with an influx of folks from another forum who are new to DC members who have been here longer but know each other quite well.

I was invited to be a site helper after being around for a while on a regular basis.

Someone else can chime in with the 'ancient' history.


----------



## amber (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe it's been two years since I have joined DC!  I used to go to the foodnetwork chatroom, back in the day   They have since removed that part of their website, so I sought other food related sites based on friends I knew from there, and so I ended up here, and love it!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, Wasabi, 

 I just love your postings-----you're incredible and the wonderful artworks that go wih your postings are fantastic.  If I knew how to post an avatar and a quote i would but I don't know how.  To go from George Foreman to 4 thousand posts says a lot--thanks for your "historical footnote"!  

Any more out there???


----------



## amber (Aug 5, 2006)

I can best sum it up to, someone had a vision, a grass-roots effort, to start a new site and see what happens.  Much of this happened as a result, IMO, because of the failure of foodnetwork and other food forums failures.  This site has been very successful for the years it has been up and running, and continues to gain new members everyday at record rates 

What I notice on this site is that everyone treats each other with respect. The admin and mods do the best to keep things under control in terms of bashing, trolls, etc. It's the best food forum I have seen.  So glad to see many new members too!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 5, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> A lot of us came to DC from the Food Network forums when they closed down almost two years ago.  As a result, we have known each other for several years.
> 
> The same thing is happening here now with an influx of folks from another forum who are new to DC members who have been here longer but know each other quite well.
> 
> ...



Hi, Andy,

Thanks for posting--not to be nosy but how did you get to be asked???Was  an ad posted or what???  Because for the few months that I've been monitoring this site I can really see why you  fit the job.  But is there a formal poll, induction, application, etc. or did you just get the job by default??  Or did a former site helper just asked you to take over?  How long have you been doing it and what are the pros and cons of the job?  How much time do you find yourself devoting to this job???  Of course these questions are for anyone else out there as well.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 5, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I can best sum it up to, someone had a vision, a grass-roots effort, to start a new site and see what happens.  Much of this happened as a result, IMO, because of the failure of foodnetwork and other food forums failures.  This site has been very successful for the years it has been up and running, and continues to gain new members everyday at record rates
> 
> What I notice on this site is that everyone treats each other with respect. The admin and mods do the best to keep things under control in terms of bashing, trolls, etc. It's the best food forum I have seen.  So glad to see many new members too!




Dear Amber,

YOu are ever so right on this score--thanks for your answer


----------



## MJ (Aug 5, 2006)

A guy named Goeff from the UK grabbed a bunch of good domain names, and started this site.

This is how DC looked back in the day

Back then, Kitchenelf was the only site helper here. Kitchenelf is the one who set the friendly tone here a long time ago, and is soley responsible for the great community that thrives here today, IMHO. 

She asked me and Barbara L to help out, and from there I dragged GB and Alix and a few others up the ranks with me. Kitchenelf got to busy with her "real life" and moved along, but she is still one of my best friends that I have met here.

I have met SOO many cool people here - to many to list. I am just happy to help out around here.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 5, 2006)

Gee, thanks, MJ   for all the history, I hope that the rest of you don't mind going down memory lane but I think that it's important for the rest of the newcomers to  know what's involved in maintaining a site like this and its history---this is a very unique site that  should be known about--maybe on a separate thread. I 've been on other sites where people were rude and insulting to each other and no  one cared much less monitored it.  I think that DC is a very special place because of its moderators and site administrators and I think that it's nice to give you a lot of kudos here and to know how you came about.  Also recongnition should be given to the long time posters as well because they are the ones who have kept the site going, too.  Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2006)

expat

I don't know about the behind the scenes process for selecting site helpers.  One day, GB PM'd me and asked if I'd like to help out.  

It's not difficult.  You just keep your eyes peeled for the stuff the site does not allow and blow it to smithereens using the highly secret and powerful laser guns provided by Admin.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 5, 2006)

> It's not difficult. You just keep your eyes peeled for the stuff the site does not allow and blow it to smithereens using the highly secret and powerful laser guns provided by Admin.
> _______



Or Dove will take you to the woodshed.


----------



## middie (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey isn't Sushi still in there ???


----------



## GB (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi expatgirl. The history of the site has been summed up well by the others so no need for me to add anything to that.

As for how people become helpers, from time to time MJ, Alix, and myself will see a need to add another person. We will have conversation to decide what we need and who would be a good fit for that role. We try to pick members who have shown their love for the site and who are well respected here. We pick people who have already positively contributed and who want to contribute more than they already have. We try to get people from all over the world so that we have opinions for not just the US and also so that while people in the US are asleep we still have staff members who are awake and online. The administrators will them ask that person if they would like to join the team. If they say yes then we wave our magic wand and give them their powers right away 

The staff here spend a good amount of time working on the site, even when you do not see us on the boards. We are often doing research or writing things such as policies or articles for the newsletter or doing other site related things in which we were offline sometimes. 

There are a ton of positives to being a staff member and only a few small negatives. The positives, in my opinion, are being able to help this site live up to its full potential. We have been able to watch DC go from a small well run site to a much larger site that just keeps getting better and better. The staff members are the type of people who love to help others in general so there is a satisfaction that comes from that as well.

As for the negatives, well from time to time we do need to make difficult decisions which can be hard. We try our hardest to make sure we always think of what is best for the site when doing this. It can be hard at times though. Another hard thing is occasionally we get people who sign up just to cause trouble. They post horrible things including pictures that no one should ever have to see. Thanks to the swift and diligent work of the helpers, most members never see these things. Our staff is so quick that as soon as these things are posted they have them removed. They work so well that for the most part you never even know they have done their job. 

I want to echo what MJ said earlier about Kitchenelf. She is the person who made this site what it is. She had a love for this place that is like a mothers love for her child. She nurtured it, but was also firm in a loving way making sure that this place grew up to be what she had envisioned. If not for kitchenelf DC would be a much different place today. I am honored to know her and have been able to see how she worked and to have learned from the master!


----------



## Steve A (Aug 6, 2006)

I wondered why I recognized some names.  I, too, used to belong to food network forums.  In fact, one of my old culinary instructors at Johnson & Wales, herself a CIA grad, was an original forum meister after she left JWU for Food Network.

Ciao,


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2006)

Waaaaaaaaaaay back in the day it was fairly easy for one person to manage - but then the flood gates broke    I'm sure I made my enemies but I just wanted to keep this place a friendly place.  That's sort of an oxymoron i.e., in order to keep it friendly I had to be firm and stand my ground and I'd say that was the hardest part about being administrator.  I had many sleepless nights over this place.  I needed someone else to take the blame so I "hired" MJ     All kidding aside MJ was my hero.  We became fast friends.  All the original site helpers became fast friends.  It's funny how you can bond with people over the internet.  We've been through births and deaths together and everything in between.  Some of us have met in person (My husband and I met Dove and her husband in Napa Valley a few years back - they are incredible people).  

A link was posted to DC on another site and I took a peek - I answered a couple questions and participated in a few threads and I got a PM that told me to look under my name - well, it said Site Helper and that's how I started LOL.  

Life still happens while you're sitting at your computer, dust bunnies multiply, work doesn't get done.  I needed to jump back in the game.  And besides, I think there was a dead or alive reward fon me  LOL

I miss this place terribly.  All those "in control" now have done a great job.  There's a lot of "behind the scenes" work to do, a lot of discussions about how to proceed with the site, etc.  Those that do it do a great job.  

The members here are incredible.  They give support when it's needed, kindness when it's needed, and a kick in the rear if that's what's needed   I've never seen another site on the net like this one.  

If we never learn anything else *ever* we've learned that Sushi likes redheads!  

Oh, and I only received one death threat, which I guess is pretty good over a 3-4 year period


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 6, 2006)

Kitchenelf, I must say, you all have done a masterful job.  I too came from another food site that had begun to deteriorate with backbiting, etc.  I am very grateful y'all are here for me to interact with.

We do tend to get very close to people on these sites.  In December I am going to New Zealand to stay with friends for 6 weeks I've gotten to know via the other site.  They are also members of DC now.  I am looking forward to getting to know all of you, cooking with you and exchanging info.

Excellent site y'all, great people!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 6, 2006)

bjcotton said:
			
		

> Kitchenelf, I must say, you all have done a masterful job. I too came from another food site that had begun to deteriorate with backbiting, etc. I am very grateful y'all are here for me to interact with.
> 
> We do tend to get very close to people on these sites. In December I am going to New Zealand to stay with friends for 6 weeks I've gotten to know via the other site. They are also members of DC now. I am looking forward to getting to know all of you, cooking with you and exchanging info.
> 
> Excellent site y'all, great people!


 
And I'll echo Billy's kind words, because I was in that "other place" too. 
I venture into cyberspace to relax, to learn, to share with other food addicts and to have fun. I do not want "aggro", as it's called in England. Hey! This is a _virtual _world. 
However, virtual places have  way of getting people together, which is splendid. I've made friends in the USA, in Canada, in Australia, in New Zealand. 
When one enters a community, one must also learn the ropes. This has been very, very easy here - I've personally felt very much at home, even though I don't know you all. 
Congratulations are in order for a wonderful place to spend one's spare time!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 6, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> And I'll echo Billy's kind words, because I was in that "other place" too.
> I venture into cyberspace to relax, to learn, to share with other food addicts and to have fun. I do not want "aggro", as it's called in England. Hey! This is a _virtual _world.
> However, virtual places have way of getting people together, which is splendid. I've made friends in the USA, in Canada, in Australia, in New Zealand.
> When one enters a community, one must also learn the ropes. This has been very, very easy here - I've personally felt very much at home, even though I don't know you all.
> Congratulations are in order for a wonderful place to spend one's spare time!


 
I echo billy and Clive. its funny how attached you get to places and people and its nice to be able to virtually make friends.

Some of the people ive met in real life and theyve turned out to become some of my best friends. and others that i havent met yet... like ol clive.. well im able to bounce ideas off him and pick his brain which is great!!


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2006)

I also came in from the Food Network when it shut down a couple of years ago.  I've spent most of my life cooking, and my entire adult life I've found myself answering questions in grocery stores.  I love this forum (and much more than the TV one, I hated watching those fashion-model-diet ads) and some questions have lead to some very interesting conversations.


----------



## Dove (Aug 7, 2006)

Elf!!!! We miss you ! 

Kitchenelf is a very remarkable person. I fell in love with her and her husband the minute I met them in person. Someday if I can get DH on a plane to go see his sisters in N.C. We will spend time with Elf and Bear as I call her DH.

I've been part of this site that I've got cob webs all over me. 

And Wasabi is right...my door is always open so be careful...............LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> I've found myself answering questions in grocery stores



LOL Claire - I let the "seafood" guy taste my cilantro then gave him a recipe for tuna sitting on top of a black bean sauce, on top of the tuna was salsa - then strangely enough the cashier asked what the cilantro was and I let her taste it and gave her a recipe for salsa.  Cooking is all about sharing!!

I miss you too Dove!!!!!  

I was trying to post the picture of us in Napa Valley but I can't find it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 8, 2006)

I love this site as well and always find myself coming back home. Not often lately as DH has been fighting depression - his appetite has been nil - as in nobody to cook for at all! AND I have become addicted to quilting.

But whenever I need help, commit a complete flop or have something to crow about here I come. This site is full of great people and the Admins & Site helpers make all the difference. It's a fun place to come!

OBTW I found this site through a newspaper article about foodie websites.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks to all  of you for posting your histories, impressions, memories, I think that it's great that you are still in contact with each other and that this site is so successful because of your commitment in maintaining a friendly, helpful site----I just had a feeling that being a site administrator was not an easy job--and that you do have to make hard decisions---many thanks to KitchenElf for being the industrial glue responsible for holding this site together in the first place--I saw her recent posting to Trip on the loss of her cat and it's loud and clear that she is a caring person-  I also love the traveling apron idea--who came up with that????  Thanks y'all.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

PS--I include all the wonderful site helpers in my appreciation of making this a great forum to come to--didn't mean to leave you all out---I'm so computer illiterate---where do you get the smiley faces to come up??????  anyway this is followed by lots of smiley faces------------------


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

*Blowing  to Smithereens!!!*



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> expat
> 
> I don't know about the behind the scenes process for selecting site helpers.  One day, GB PM'd me and asked if I'd like to help out.
> 
> It's not difficult.  You just keep your eyes peeled for the stuff the site does not allow and blow it to smithereens using the highly secret and powerful laser guns provided by Admin.



Andy M.-----I meant to reply to you earlier but I've had a sick mother-in-law to dear with-----your job sounds like too much fun!!!!!!!!  Thanks for your help with this site.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaay back in the day it was fairly easy for one person to manage - but then the flood gates broke    I'm sure I made my enemies but I just wanted to keep this place a friendly place.  That's sort of an oxymoron i.e., in order to keep it friendly I had to be firm and stand my ground and I'd say that was the hardest part about being administrator.  I had many sleepless nights over this place.  I needed someone else to take the blame so I "hired" MJ     All kidding aside MJ was my hero.  We became fast friends.  All the original site helpers became fast friends.  It's funny how you can bond with people over the internet.  We've been through births and deaths together and everything in between.  Some of us have met in person (My husband and I met Dove and her husband in Napa Valley a few years back - they are incredible people).
> 
> A link was posted to DC on another site and I took a peek - I answered a couple questions and participated in a few threads and I got a PM that told me to look under my name - well, it said Site Helper and that's how I started LOL.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Kitchenelf, I can see why you're so admired!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Hi expatgirl. The history of the site has been summed up well by the others so no need for me to add anything to that.
> 
> As for how people become helpers, from time to time MJ, Alix, and myself will see a need to add another person. We will have conversation to decide what we need and who would be a good fit for that role. We try to pick members who have shown their love for the site and who are well respected here. We pick people who have already positively contributed and who want to contribute more than they already have. We try to get people from all over the world so that we have opinions for not just the US and also so that while people in the US are asleep we still have staff members who are awake and online. The administrators will them ask that person if they would like to join the team. If they say yes then we wave our magic wand and give them their powers right away
> 
> ...



Dear GB,

Thanks for all your input and for being a caring site administrator.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Hi expatgirl. The history of the site has been summed up well by the others so no need for me to add anything to that.
> 
> As for how people become helpers, from time to time MJ, Alix, and myself will see a need to add another person. We will have conversation to decide what we need and who would be a good fit for that role. We try to pick members who have shown their love for the site and who are well respected here. We pick people who have already positively contributed and who want to contribute more than they already have. We try to get people from all over the world so that we have opinions for not just the US and also so that while people in the US are asleep we still have staff members who are awake and online. The administrators will them ask that person if they would like to join the team. If they say yes then we wave our magic wand and give them their powers right away
> 
> ...



Dear GB,

Thanks for all your input and for being a caring site administrator.


----------



## RMS (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, great thread!  I was wondering about all of this myself and now I know.  I too admire the way this site keeps up such a friendly tone.  Great job to all who are responsible!  I'm glad I found DC.  I found it by accident one day while surfing and have been returning almost daily ever since.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 11, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> If I knew how to post an avatar and a quote i would but I don't know how.


 
These are things you can set in the User Control Panel. Look up at the top of the page .... you will see our logo, and a box under it showing where you are (and on the right a box that should say something like "Welcome, expatgirl" - below that will be a line of links you can click on ... click on the one that says *User CP*.

This will open a new screen - in the left-hand column of the screen you should see something that says *Control Panel*. Below that - you will find the controls you need.

Click on "Edit Signature" to enter/edit your signature line - what I assume you mean by "quotes".

Click on "Edit Avitar" to upload or change your avatar. Your avatar must be a GIF or JPG format graphic file - and can not exceed 80x80 pixels in displayable size, nor can it be larger than 64Kb in file size.

When done - just click on the "Portal" button (to the left of the "User CP" button) to get back to the opening page.

If you have any problems with either of these - send me a PM and I'll help walk you through it.

FYI - How many times a person has posted is not always a good indication of how long they have been a member. 

Michael


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> I also love the traveling apron idea--who came up with that???? Thanks y'all.


that would be me 

Since we are a really close group of friends (newbies included, of course!), I wanted to have something that we could physically touch, if only for a few days. I have had such joy seeing my dear buddies wearing it!

PS - I was a site helper for a time, but when it came time to sell my house, I let the admins know that I needed to take a break. Now I am honored (and I really mean that) to welcome all the new folks as they walk through the door. (thus the title under my name). I'm like the Wal*Mart greeter lady


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, Ms. jkath and WalMart greeter--yes, I'll need a buggy, please.  Thank you  very much!!!!   

What a wonderful idea you had-------I'm so impressed and such a simple and yet personal statement. I have two favorite aprons and everytime  I put them on I feel "different".  Like a chef, I guess.  It's an admisson of let's get down work now that we have the uniform on.  I love the pictures that were posted on this site of people wearing the apron.  What great history!!!!


to work.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> that would be me
> 
> Since we are a really close group of friends (newbies included, of course!), I wanted to have something that we could physically touch, if only for a few days. I have had such joy seeing my dear buddies wearing it!
> 
> PS - I was a site helper for a time, but when it came time to sell my house, I let the admins know that I needed to take a break. Now I am honored (and I really mean that) to welcome all the new folks as they walk through the door. (thus the title under my name). I'm like the Wal*Mart greeter lady


  Dear jcath--my server is giving my problems--sorry about that---all I wanted to add before I got dropped  was that I was very happy that you started this apron adventure.  I wish that I could participate but I live overseas and am due to return next week.  However, I will keep up with the DC apron's adventure with much pleasure.  Much luck to you and for having great ideas!!!


----------

